# R32 GTR Clutch



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Push type wanted, must be good enough to hold circa 700fwhp.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

JoshThePonce said:


> Push type wanted, must be good enough to hold circa 700fwhp.




Hi

We have 3 clutch kits that will fit and take that power in stock. Give us a call Tuesday if any help.




Regards MGT


----------

